

Ask HN: Genius IQ or using the product you're working on? - gamechangr

I've noticed some feel that "being a genius" is great advantage while other feel that "using the products you're working on" is of more value. 
Thoughts??? Let's not just say...both
======
nostrademons
Using the product your working on, _as long as_ your use case matches a
sufficiently large number of other people.

You can think of starting a company as being an investment decision where the
stock you're investing in doesn't exist yet. As with any investment, the way
to beat the market is to have an information advantage.

Being a genius gives you a decent global information advantage in that you can
process more information about whatever topic you happen to run across.
However, it's nothing compared to the specific, targeted information advantage
of being a user of that product. An average person who uses a product, day-in-
and-day-out, will know far more about that product than a genius who heard
about it once on the news.

Of course, this all assumes that that specific, targeted knowledge targets a
niche that's big enough to support a business. Knowing a whole lot about AD&D
probably is not going to make a billion dollar business.

~~~
gamechangr
Well said!!!

